# P226 Grip Question



## winter_war (Oct 12, 2008)

I know this has probably been asked before, but I can't find a definate answer...

Will the newer style grips from my '99 P226 .40 fit on an '88 Herndon,VA P226 with the old style curved trigger bar spring?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The newer grips will fit an older model without any "fitting". The reverse is possible but a small notch needs to be worked into the older grip panels where the newer mainspring cup is. There was a recent thread on this with pics on the SiGForum and I meant to bookmark it but was at work. I'll look around for it an link it when I find it. Exteriors are the same so no problems there.

Welcome to the forum, btw.


----------



## winter_war (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks!

I searched over at SIGforum, but couldn't find anything. The thread may have already been removed or I'm not using the right search terms. If you do find it, please let me know.

.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm a little late to the show...but i believe Growler67 was referring to the thread referencing this page: http://www.cybershooters.org/dgca/sig-sauer_p226.htm


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh how I love that site.. Thanks!!!! That's just lovely info. :mrgreen:

They're right on that quote....
"However, in 1996 they went to these grips: [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]Which are, quite frankly, awful."
[/FONT]
I'm in market for grips (probably hogue, etc)... My local had a set of pachmayrs she told me to "Get these @#$% grips out of my shop" hehehe.. Deal like that I couldn't pass up.. She's not a pachmayr fan I guess. hehehehehe..

But, they're the old style.. won't fit my 226.. back-strap piece requires to be notched out, but problem is, it's a metal piece on the inside right where it needs notching. They're going back.. she'll be pleased I'm sure to see them.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Actually... On the stock grips, I don't so much have a problem with the texture or 'purchase', but the outside grip moves and rubs against the inside grip at the back where they meet.. I'm considering a cheap diy there to keep the back sections stationary when gripping.. without interfering of course with the spring.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm now one of those on the dark side. $20 for a set of hogues and my opinion is now to stick the stocks in a box where all the other unused junk goes. The hogues rock! Period. :mrgreen:


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mike_E said:


> I'm a little late to the show...but i believe Growler67 was referring to the thread referencing this page: http://www.cybershooters.org/dgca/sig-sauer_p226.htm


No that's not the one, though that is an interesting read too. There was a thread over there where someone took pictures of the inside of the grip panels both new and old styles. There was a circle highlighting the difference between the two and where a "notch" had to be made to make the older grips fit onto a newer model P226 or P229, I can't remember. Nothing major and something a small pair of side cutters could easily accomplish.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Tried to fit a set of pachmayrs (spelling) onto my 226.. I think I know what you're talking about.. The back-strap section at the bottom of the hammer-spring... It did change according to my smith.. There's a piece there that's apparently higher than the older guns up the backstrap, so the pach' grip back-strap wouldn't fit without some dremmel work, so I returned them. So grips for older 226's will not fit the newer guns without modification to fit flush there. I'm glad it didn't fit too.. much better with the hogues.


----------

